# Big Basin rides?



## sfrider (Jun 5, 2003)

I am potentially camping in Big Basin next weekend (6/15). Does anyone know of 1 or 2 good rides down there without too much road traffic? I am looking for 80-100 miles with some decent climbing (training for DeathRide). Any good resources for ride maps? Thanks


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

There is a whole network of great climbs in that area: Alba, East Zayante, Mountain Charlie, Bear Creek, Eureka Canyon. The only roads with a lot of traffic are Hwy 17 (terrible), Hwy 9 (not so bad, especially downhill), and Hwy 1 (bypasses are available for the worst parts). The Krebs "South San Francisco Bay" map has good coverage of this area.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Don't forget Jamison Creek! It's one steep climb, harder than anything on the Death Ride. The Santa Cruz Mountains Challenge goes through Big Basin and up Jamison. Check out their route.

I'd stay off Bear Creek east of Summit. We call that part "Bear Creek Raceway" because the locals drive like maniacs.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I would take Hwy 236 down to Jamison Creek, and do the brutal climb up to Empire Grade. Take Empire Grade to Felton Empire, descend into Felton and pick up Zayante. Climb Zayante to Summit, turn left, do the short jog to Bear Creek Road, turn left again, then turn right on Skyline. Ride all the way to Hwy 9, do the west descent towards Big Basin, pick up Hwy 236 and ride back to Big Basin. This is probably only 50-60 miles, but it's a tough ride. For extra credit, take Pine Flat off of Empire Grade, and take Ice Cream Grade back to Empire Grade, cross the road and descend Felton Empire. Or even better, continue down Pine Flat to Bonny Doon, and take Smith Grade back to Empire. Turn left to go back to Felton Empire.

For more miles, you could also descend Empire Grade all the way into Santa Cruz, where it turns into High Street. Take the pedestrian overpass over Hwy 1, and on the other side, make your way out to Water St. Ride south to Branciforte, then turn left. Go left at Goss (4-way stop), then a quick right to stay on Branciforte. You have a couple of options here. Ride up to Granite Creek, then climb into Scotts Valley. Pick up Glenwood, and ride to Mountain Charlie. Climb up to Summit, turn left and make your way to Bear Creek road. Return via Skyline as described above.

You could also take Branciforte to Mountain View, which turns into Laurel Glen on the descent. At San Jose-Soquel Road (which may also be called Old San Jose Road), turn left and climb to Summit Road. Turn left, climb all the way back to Hwy 17. Cross over and ride to Bear Creek Road, continue as described above.

These routes will definitely give you a good workout. You might consider sending a PM to thinkcooper. He lives in Santa Cruz, knows all these roads pretty well, and might want to join you.

Another route I thought of goes the opposite direction. Head north on Hwy 236 to Hwy 9, then climb to Skyline. Turn right on Skyline and ride it to the end, at Bear Creek Road. Turn left, then make a right on Summit. Take Summit all the way to San Jose Soquel, which is a fantastic descent. Turn right on Laurel Glen (there's a little store there), and ride until it ends at Branciforte. Take Branciforte to Glen Canyon, then turn right on Mt. Hermon. Right as you are leaving the town center area, turn left on Lockwood, and make your way over to Graham Hill. Turn right, climb for a short bit, then enjoy another great descent. At the bottom, just over the railroad tracks and a bridge, turn right onto Zayante. Climb back to Summit, turn left to get to Bear Creek Road (again). Turn left on Bear Creek and stay on it for the next 11 miles or so. It's yet another great descent. The road ends in Boulder Creek. Turn left, and pick up Hwy 236 to get back to Big Basin. For extra credit, look for Lodge Road off of Hwy 236, for an alternate return route into the park.


----------



## Creed (Apr 3, 2003)

*All Mapped Out for You!*

This is close to the first one mo-chair layed out but it gets you closer to the mileage you're looking for and I took you up Alba, Jamison is just super steep and if you leave from the campgrounds you won't be warmed up by the time you hit it, and I kinda think the grind up Alba is a better workout. I also wanted to take you down Bonny Doon road as it is awesome.

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=1026991
The mileage it shows is probably a bit short, feel free to clean up the route if you want it more accurate.

Couple of points, you'll probably want to fill up on supplies in Santa Cruz. Whatever you do make sure you are full of supplies before you start heading up Zayante, it's a decent haul to the next place where you can get anything. If you get to the junction of 9 and skyline and need some more water there is a fire station about .75 of a mile up the road on skyline that will let you fill up your bottles. The ride up Empire grade is tight at times but I've never had any issues.

Good Luck, Have Fun!


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

If you have a cross or mountain bike, Gazos Creek trail/road out to the coast and back is fun and scenic.


----------



## sfrider (Jun 5, 2003)

Wow, thanks for all of the suggestions! I will take a look at a map and use some combination of all of these recommendations. Sounds like some great riding down there.


----------



## Completebum (Oct 14, 2005)

Creed came up with a great route. Jamison Creek is steeper but Alba grinds you out longer and the decent down Bonny Doon is the best in Santa Cruz IMHO. If you get to the Bear Creek Road-Skyline intersection and want to add another 2,000 ft of climbing and ~5 more miles I HIGHLY recommend decending Bear Creek Rd. and riding up Black Rd. When you get halfway up turn left on Gist to finish the climb back to Skyline. This is an awesome climb and the climb up Gist is memorable for its tight swithcbacks and steep grade. 

Paul


----------

